# piccie of my new baby ruby wow!!!!



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

so here is a pic of her she is a seriously stunning little and i mean little chi awwwww i cant stop going on about her


----------



## Nona (Mar 27, 2005)

AWWW how cute is she!!
Seriously, she's lovely!


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

i know thanks she is such a cutie and so perfectly formed ha im soooo pleased perfect


----------



## carmella chihuahua (May 16, 2005)

she is gorgeous!what is her expected weight?


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

well i can hold her in one hand and she is 9 weeks and so so tiny and her sis is even smaller! i would say even smaller than jake and he is nearly 3lb she is sooooo small


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

all i need is to get her a bed ow anyone know any good places


----------



## Nona (Mar 27, 2005)

petlondon?!  
love their beds, but very pricey...

or try ebay, i got a great bed off there.
ebay have some really unique ones too.
there's a really cute one on there just now, it's got a yorkie in it for the pics, but it's green and pink similar in style to juicy couture with a paw print in the middle of the cushion.

It's really nice.


----------



## KJsChihuahuas (Jan 6, 2005)

OMg she is cute!! :wink:


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

thanks i cant wait to get her home and give her cuddles


----------



## Sachem (Jul 1, 2005)

ahhhhhhhh she's sooooooo cute!!!! cant wait to see more pics of her


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

thanks im gonna make sure i keep updating you all with lots and lots of pics


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

mmm i think she's bigger than paris was at 12 weeks...and she's going to the 4 pounds
(but that's indeed small)

kisses nat


----------



## Nona (Mar 27, 2005)

4lbs is still small, that's what Lexi's estimated full grown weight is.
She's still just under 2lbs at nearly 12 weeks.

I'm sure Ruby will be a small Chi.


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

yeah she is tiny she can just sit in the palm of my hand and she is nearly 9 weeks awwww


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

sounds about how small chiwi was at that age. i find out today how much xhiwi weighs at nearly 7 months. i'll be shoked if it's 3 pounds cause she seems smaller! i can't believe how tiny these babies can be!


----------



## luvmydogs (May 13, 2005)

Oh my goodness. What a cutie. I can't wait to see her when she is full grown. Keep posting those pics.

Leslie


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

dont worry more piccies will be coming soon im soo soo excited the house seems so quiet at the mo i can tell jacob knows something is going on as well iv got this box in the corner of my room where i am keeping all of her bits he keeps geting them out lol


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

shes soo cute!! cant wait to see more pics!


----------



## Vanessa (May 16, 2005)

She is a doll. Congrats!!


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

So sweet !


----------



## Saskia (Jun 6, 2005)

Aaaah how sweet, wot a babe!!!


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

What a cutie!!


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

awww thanks she is bril am sooooo excited


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

*What a beauty*

She is a beauty! Congrats!


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

awww thanks i cant stop boasting about her cant wait to give her cuddles


----------

